# eightpointnine - create your own blend



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just blogged about *eightpointnine* whose coffee I have been enjoying so much today that I'm already onto my third one.

There are a number of companies entering the market and *eightpointnine* caught my eye, with their easy to use, intuitive site which takes the guesswork out of coffee blending.

Supplying coffee in 150g bags (either wholebean or ground to your preference) which easily fit through your door, *eightpointnine* roasts and delivers twice weekly so you know when to expect the next delivery (which you can set in your preferences on their site)

The first blend I created is the Sweet Tooth Blend and it is living up to its name









I'm looking forward to receiving the next blend I have created - Fruit and Nut Mix, and am full of anticipation.

I'll let you know my thoughts next week.


----------



## nicespresso (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice Idea, Markus Coffee (http://www.markuscoffee.com) provide this as well. However they instead allow you to pick any two different types of coffee beans and have them mixed together.


----------

